
A novel method for the removal of earwax (2005) - herendin
http://www.cmaj.ca/content/173/12/1496.full
======
bitJericho
Well done. I had a nasty ear infection misdiagnosed as an impacted cerumen
once (no pain at the time). If your doctor can't remove the impaction, I'd
recommend anybody with no history of them to request antibiotics as well as
the standard wax removal treatment. The pain was nearly unbearable by the time
I received antibiotics.

------
fractallyte
Another, more effective way, is to use a dental water jet flosser. The pulses
of water are much finer, easier to control, and don't make such a mess. Also,
pulsed water may be better at displacing hardened wax than a continuous
stream.

Yet another advantage: this can be done by the patient alone - no need to
involve anyone else!

------
xellisx
I usually use alcohol or H2O2... But, really? Why is this here?

~~~
jonsen
It describes an if not very exiting then at least somewhat interesting hack.
Besides that the writeup is actually a fine piece of art for which, as usual,
the beauty in in the eye of the beholder.

~~~
reitanqild
I guess the value of satire is lost, even on hn audience.

------
insulanian
Did I land on 9gag or what?

